# Anger Management Test



## goboenomo (Jan 11, 2007)

Mental Help Net - Anger Management - Anger Quiz


I got a 5, but they said I need help because I answered yes to getting so angery that I've physically done something.

Yeah I didn't tell you. My girlfriend and I had an arguement, and she was ending the relationship for many stupid reasons. I got really mad and punched the floor a couple times. It was just to get the anger out. It was just a one time thing. But we're fine now.


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2007)

This was pretty interesting.

Here is what mine said.

You answered TRUE to a total of 3 questions.

You have answered fewer than 5 questions as being TRUE for you. This suggests that you are more in control of your anger than are most people.


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow. 0 for me. Doesn't that just make you angry enough to haul off and whack me one GB?


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2007)

That Is The Last Straw Alix


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 11, 2007)

great, I scored 15, *GOT A PROBLEM WITH THAT!*


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2007)

LMAO!      .


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 11, 2007)

My buddy scored a 12.

Alix!? A zero!? Do you get mad?


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 11, 2007)

I must have marked an answer or two or three wrong - I scored a 12!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 11, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Wow. 0 for me. Doesn't that just make you angry enough to haul off and whack me one GB?



Zero for me, too, Alix.  I'm pretty easy-going and don't really get mad at anything or anyone.  I thought some of the questions were interesting, though, because I couldn't imagine thinking some of the things that were suggested.

I grew up in a pretty explosive environment - read that quite, quite dysfunctional.  I think that gave me the tools so sort out what really needs to be concerned about or mad about.  For some reason a phrase I was taught when I was much younger still sticks with me:

"Dogs get MAD.  People get ANGRY."  I realize it's just words, but it puts things in perspective for me sometimes.


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2007)

> Alix!? A zero!? Do you get mad?


 
Oh YA! But those questions were so absolute they were all or nothing in my view. I don't get THAT mad. I tend to get cold and snotty kind of mad (you may have noticed that in some of my posts), but I see anger as a reaction to other feelings. (Hurt, sad, whatever) So, I tend to deal with those feelings first and then I'm not so likely to lash out.

Katie, I'm pretty easygoing most of the time. I don't see red often, and when I do I tend to vent verbally rather than physically which is what those questions were sort of geared at.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 11, 2007)

i read them with "have I EVER done/felt this way before" and actualy yes I had for a few of them, do I like to get Even... well, who doesn`t!
ever regreted saying something in anger, well no, coz I was angry and it`s pointless, and I`ve Certainly never felt suicidal about it 

I`m Honest,,, NOT a Psychopath (as that test would have you believe) :P


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> i read them with "have I EVER done/felt this way before" and actualy yes I had for a few of them, do I like to get Even... well, who doesn`t!
> ever regreted saying something in anger, well no, coz I was angry and it`s pointless, and I`ve Certainly never felt suicidal about it
> 
> I`m Honest,,, NOT a Psychopath (as that test would have you believe) :P


 
Ah! See, a major difference in interpretation there. I read them as far more absolute than you did. Although, I think I still would have scored the same way.


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 11, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> i read them with "have I EVER done/felt this way before" and actualy yes I had for a few of them, do I like to get Even... well, who doesn`t!
> ever regreted saying something in anger, well no, coz I was angry and it`s pointless, and I`ve Certainly never felt suicidal about it
> 
> I`m Honest,,, NOT a Psychopath (as that test would have you believe) :P


 
Agreed.
They shouldn't have things like those last four questions.
Well maybe the physical one at least. People can hold back alot of anger, and it's only natural to come out somehow. Physically would be better than suicide.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 11, 2007)

uit`s right thogh isn`t it, I mean if someone insults or hurts your wife/husband or child, you`re going to hurt them aren`t you? and if their face hits your fist repeatedly as a result, well....

Justice is served


----------



## Sandyj (Jan 11, 2007)

I've been told at work that I'm a very calm person, but I scored a 7! Anger in the closet!!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree with you, Alix.  The questions seemed all or nothing as phrased.  No grey areas.  I guess I've mellowed over the years and tend to let fewer and fewer things bother me.  It also didn't hurt that I nearly died in a vehicle accident a few years ago, which caused me to put things in a different perspective.

When it comes to my husband/children, yes, I do have a protective side.  Sort of like a bear taking care of her cubs.  Fortunately MaMa Bear hasn't had to bare her claws in a long, long time.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 11, 2007)

A 3 for me. It's a good thing I take after my dad instead of my mother.


----------



## Alix (Jan 11, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> I agree with you, Alix. The questions seemed all or nothing as phrased. No grey areas. I guess I've mellowed over the years and tend to let fewer and fewer things bother me. It also didn't hurt that I nearly died in a vehicle accident a few years ago, which caused me to put things in a different perspective.
> 
> When it comes to my husband/children, yes, I do have a protective side. Sort of like a bear taking care of her cubs. Fortunately MaMa Bear hasn't had to bare her claws in a long, long time.


 
Yep, I'm with you on that Mama Bear thing. (Oh, and the perspective gained upon realizing your mortality too) I will step up for both husband and kids and haven't been faced with the dilemma of whether or not to get physical in their defense or not. I know I would and willingly if it came to that, but thankfully only words have been necessary.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 11, 2007)

I scored a 2.  I sometimes can't get to sleep if I am really upset about something (what happened, and other ways it could have played out sometimes run through my mind), and sometimes I get a queasy stomach if I am really upset.  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jan 11, 2007)

I got a 7 too....  but, it's because I "THINK" about being angry a lot.   I keep it all locked up.  I guess that's a problem too.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 11, 2007)

Normal Anger Management Skills: Clinical Help May be Useful

LOL, I did better then I thought I would!

I am NOT an angry person, but I have been really frustrated lately.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 11, 2007)

I scored 7 also. I tend to hold it all in for a long time & when I blow up it's not a pretty sight.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 11, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I am NOT an angry person, but I have been really frustrated lately.


I would venture to guess that the source of your frustration is not being able to see through the eggs over your eyes.    As you can see, mine
<------------ escaped from your face, only to be trapped within his own egg whites!

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Jan 11, 2007)

You answered TRUE to a total of *12* questions.
You have answered TRUE to ten or more of these statements or have answered TRUE to one of the last 4 questions. A score of this type suggests that you are seriously prone to anger problems. Anger problems are likely causing difficulty in family, social and/or occupational settings. We _strongly_ recommend that you seek out an anger management program (available through your EAP program at work or through local therapists) to help yourself learn better, more constructive ways to manage your anger



Wow I didn't think I was THAT angry !


----------



## carolelaine (Jan 11, 2007)

I got a six, so I must be alot more angry than I thought I was.  I grew up in the explosive environment too, so most of the time when I am angry I keep it to myself.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 11, 2007)

I scored a 1.  I agree with Alix.  Moxt of the questions tend to be too rigid.  for instance, when I was in my early 20's, I did punch a steel safe once, and a brick wall, and broke the tail-light lens of a van that I owned.  But I never hit anyone except that they hit me first, and then only three times in my life.  And I only hit the other person as a last resort.

I am usualy a peacemaker by nature.  Now, I never get so angry as to lash out.  I tend to get quiet and think things through to support my opinions or arguments rather than get emotional.  That used to drive my wife crazy because she didn't know what I was thinking for up to 8 - 10 minutes at a time.  She was expecting instant reaction rather than a carefully thought out response.  But I didn't want to blurt out something that would just cause more problems or that was false and said in the heat of anger.

Now I have said stupid things out of anger before.  But you have to really get on my nerves before that will happen.  And it takes an awful lot ot get me there.  Only one of my boys ever pushed me far enough that I got physical whith him, and then I just pushed him away from me.

I learned that anger is a learned response, and just as I could choose anger, I can choose to just turn it off at will.  I don't always think to do that, but I often do.  It mystifies my wife how I can just turn it off at will.  It's a learned skill.

Anger is loss of self control, and just as I am in complete control of any vehicle I drive, I try to control my own self.  Maybe that's why I love such sports as archery, air-hockey, and games such as darts.  They require mastery of self.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't know who wouldn't want get even, or who ever did not regret saying something. Unless of course person is so far gun that saying something terrible feels just right. 

I scored 11; I think I should have scored 12, but answer false for one kind of tricky question. 

If you ask people about me, I am the best person to have around, nice and quite too.


----------



## Dove (Jan 11, 2007)

0 - 4 Better than Normal Anger Management Skills 


You answered TRUE to a total of 3 questions.

You have answered fewer than 5 questions as being TRUE for you. This suggests that you are more in control of your anger than are most people.

I think I need to take it over again...LOL I thought I was a very mellow lady.

I went back to see why I scored 3
#7  I get toungue tied..LOL
#9 showing emotions..true..I should have had another 15 years with Paul
#11 I am prone to migrains so getting up set will trigger one


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 11, 2007)

_You answered TRUE to a total of *0* questions._
_You have answered fewer than 5 questions as being TRUE for you. This suggests that you are more in control of your anger than are most people._

I am sure that there was a time when I was angry maybe they just didn't cover it on this test.    

Was this angry a 1-10 level, 1-100 or 1 in a thousand?


----------



## Claire (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm in the better range of normal.  Works for me.  Being too much more mellow, to me, would mean I'm being walked all over (something that has been a problem in the past!).


----------



## quigley777 (Jan 11, 2007)

lol interesting


----------



## luvs (Jan 11, 2007)

got an 11. jake got a 10. 
i don't see why they assume i'm angry. 
'scuse me while i throw something at jake cause he obviously figures he's special cause he's less angry than me & i've gotta show him who's boss. maybe i'll punch him, too. after i throw his beloved playstation across our living room.
..... & they say i'm angry.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 12, 2007)

I got 7, I am rather a brooder than an explosive hurricane type, tend to just sulk in the corner in isolation.  Not the healthiest attitude either, but at least I don't inflict any damage on other people or objects!

However if I take it now maybe I will get a higher score, as these "I scored 0!!" people have gotten me slightly irritated...


----------



## XeniA (Jan 12, 2007)

Fair enough, answered one of the Crucial Four as a "yes" so I'm doomed, evidently. Must seek counseling. Making a note as we speak.

Frankly, all I did is push some papers off my husband's desk (is that "breaking"?) because he was being insufferably smug. I _wanted_ to wring his neck, so I consider that brilliant anger management!


----------



## lulu (Jan 12, 2007)

Yikes, I am a twelve.....!  Who'd have guessed?  Yep, I have thought some pretty angry things in stressed situations, but thats the management bit, they were thoughts, not actions.  Oh dear, now I am trying to excuse it, syptomatic of my extreme anger problem, lol.  I have said things I have later regretted too often, and work hard on that these days, and whilst there are are certain people I would like to have revenge on, I would never, ever do anything, just fervantly wish I would sometimes.  Ok, I admit it, I am a towering rage of pent up fury.....(sighs before giggling)


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 12, 2007)

I scored an 11... go figure...


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 12, 2007)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> I scored an 11... go figure...



who`de have thought it, and you don`t look above 2 in your avatar either 

hasn`t anyone BEATEN 15 yet?
you lot disgust me! call yourselves chefs!


----------



## lulu (Jan 12, 2007)

Take a deep breath YT!

(Common folks, this guy is a 15 help keep him calm!)


----------



## luvs (Jan 12, 2007)

tee-hee, would love to see what my Chefs would score- they love to scream & yell & occassionally fling freshly-washed kitchen items from thier shelf if they're not properly arranged & so we re-wash them & re-arrange them. or they throw pots around that kitchen. 
& that's when they're being kind. 
dagnabbit, i luv Chef school.


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 12, 2007)

my gf got 9, hahaha


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2007)

I scored a 6 - normal.


I got so mad that I didn't get a zero like Alix that I threw my computer across the room!  Stupid quiz!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 12, 2007)

Doggonit!  Everyone else is having fun at this.  Me?  Noooo.  I just had to take it seriously and spill my guts with a self-evaluation.  I couldn't just roll with the punches.  Makes me want to hurl my computer through the window, or better yet, kick the cat!  He needs kicking anyways.  And the dog, well you know she tried to get to some sliced sausage that was on the table and I had to chase her away.  Man, sometimes I get so riled at all of this, and you guys are just having loads of fun, la-de-da.  And to make things worse, I own a Ford!  And it's broken!!!

Just kidding. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## shpj4 (Jan 12, 2007)

I scored a 5 to the Anger Management Test.  I guess I need some help.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 12, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Doggonit!  Everyone else is having fun at this.  Me?  Noooo.  I just had to take it seriously and spill my guts with a self-evaluation.  I couldn't just roll with the punches.  Makes me want to hurl my computer through the window, or better yet, kick the cat!  He needs kicking anyways.  And the dog, well you know she tried to get to some sliced sausage that was on the table and I had to chase her away.  Man, sometimes I get so riled at all of this, and you guys are just having loads of fun, la-de-da.  And to make things worse, I own a Ford!  And it's broken!!!
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Love ya, G'weed.  You are so silly.  Oh, about your car.  Around here they say, "I'd rather push a Ford than drive a Chevy."  Guess you're at the pushin' stage, huh?


----------



## BlueCat (Jan 12, 2007)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> I've been told at work that I'm a very calm person, but I scored a 7! Anger in the closet!!


 
And I scored a 4, and I'm known for my outspoken ways!  Go figure.

BC


----------



## luvs (Jan 12, 2007)

shpj4 said:
			
		

> I scored a 5 to the Anger Management Test.


 
you rebel! you obviously should yell at an elderly lady (maybe steal her groceries) or borrow candy from a baby to be normal like us others!


----------



## Claire (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, my F150 is the best vehicle I've ever owned, and I've owned them all.  People keep asking me why I drive such a big truck when I don't go anywhere (I walk almost everywhere I go).  I remind them that that truck took us across the continental divide a half-dozen times.  I'll give my husband credit, he didn't have a tizzy fit all day yesterday.  Even when someone cut off access to our street -- on two sides, without giving us notice.  Even when he went to take a shower and found our water cut off.  Even .... well, let's just say it was a bad day in blackrock.  He and I had a conversation about anger control, and it took for now.


----------



## Claire (Jan 13, 2007)

We have anger control issues in our house because my father-in-law had a specific type of alzeimers that shows itself only at night and very violently.  The only beings who knew what was going on were my mother-in-law, who was being beaten at night, and, when we visited, my dog.  Everyone else just looked the other way (to include my husband and me).  So don't let that anger go.  Channel it, use it, do something with it.  Get control of it before it controls you.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, I got a five as well.  I forgot that it was only supposed to be within the last year!  Oh well.  I used to keep my anger bottled up but then I realized that once I did blow up, I was bringing up things that happened a month or two ago!  That was not fair to my boyfriend and we worked things out.  I would kind of take that thing with a grain of salt...unless of course you truly are "kicking your cat" and "throwing your computer across the room"!  Great find gobo!!


----------

